# my first salmon smoke



## smokinbobo (Apr 26, 2009)

oohhhhh it couldnt have come out better.  I did it @ 200 degrees until it hit 140 and it came out perfect.  all I put on it was a little oregano, onion powder, some peparika and a little lemon juice.  just grabed what I had around.  I wish I planned it out better I would have tryed that maple glaze sticky.  I got home late and had to get it on I thought, not knowing how long it was going to take, and now I know it takes no where near as long as other meats to cook!!  I also picked up an electronic thermometer from the store today that I saw someone else on here with in an old thread.  it has a sensor that stays outside with the therm and wire and you can walk around with the electronic part and do other things and just look at it from where ever you are since you are walking around with the device.  so much more convienent!!  I've got sausage on the smoker now mmmm hope it comes out just as good!
I need to get a card reader for my camera tomorow so I can post pics


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 26, 2009)

Way to go BOBO,

I love smoked salmon, and Mrs. Engineer requests that more than anything else. Did you brine it? What kind of wood did you use?

I don't have access to a good supply of Alder, so I mostly use Cherry. Can't be beat!


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 27, 2009)

I used maple wood on some salmon the other night and it came out awesome! I brine my salmon overnight with basic water, salt, and a bit of soy sauce. I pat dry and brush with lemon juice, and sprinkle a pretty good coat of brown sugar. I smoke at about 165-175 until meat is at 140. pretty much an all day affair at that temp. I only put thin blue smoke in the box for the first two hours.


----------



## smokinbobo (Apr 27, 2009)

no I didnt brine it.  I was late getting home and was in a bit of a rush to get dinner going, so I just threw it on with the listed items on it.  I was very impressed with how it came out I cant wait to try it again with putting some preperation effort into it, should be heavenly.  I used hickory since it is all I have right now.  I actually have a fallen down cherry tree at work that I'm going to hack off some peices.  Also some apple from a farmer by my house that isnt dried out yet.


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 28, 2009)

Definately try the sweeter woods with fish.  You won't regret it!


----------



## smokingd (May 13, 2009)

I think you will be impressed with the apple smoke works for me every time


----------



## richoso1 (May 13, 2009)

What he said. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## old poi dog (May 14, 2009)

Great job SmokinBobo,

A two hour smoke....seems like something I could try for a quick dinner. I will also do the overnight brine.   Thanks for the inspiration.  We're looking forward to Qviews on the next one. Take care


----------



## fstarsinic (May 14, 2009)

i did a brine today on a thin fillet for a few hours and then smoked it to 140.  i wanted to smoke it for longer but 140 got there pretty quickly.  For this smoke, I turned the charcoal chimney upside down and fired up only the smaller portion of coals.  I had a hard time keeping the heat low and am looking for tips on how to start a fire and keep it at around 200.


----------

